# BSOD - Internal Power Error



## InputOutput099 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello TSF, so my issue is just recently within the last two weeks a relatively stable machine has resulted to BSOD's in hibernation or idle mode. i was able to catch the exact error as seen in the attached picture: Internal_Power_Error Stop Error 0x000000A0 0x00000009, 0xc0000185, 0x00000001, 0x00000000

I see that it seems (I could be wrong) that a part of the issue is with drivers according to the BSOD report; but the updates I download doesn't seem to 'take' resulting in back to square one. I am not quite sure as to what is the best drivers at this point to install
or if that is the problem at all. 
I appreciate any help that can be given. Thanks in advance. Specs below:

· OS - Vista Ultimate 
· x86 (32-bit)
· What was original installed OS on system? - XP Pro
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? - OEM version
· Age of system (hardware) 2007
reinstalled 2 months ago.

· CPU - Intel E8400 3Ghz
· Video Card - GE Force 8800GT
- Sound - NVIDIA X-Fi
· MotherBoard - Asus P5K
· Power Supply - brand & wattage - not sure 
· System Manufacturer - Custom
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom)
Laptop or Desktop? - Desktop


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

InputOutput099 said:


> Internal_Power_Error Stop Error 0x000000A0 0x00000009, 0xc0000185, 0x00000001, 0x00000000


Hi - 

I don't believe I've ever seen a *0xa0* bugcheck before.

*0xa0* = power policy manager experienced a fatal error

P2 contained an exception error code - *0xc0000185* = I/O error.

Run SeaTools for DOS, LONG test - 

Hard Drive (HDD) Diagnostics - Sysnative Forums

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## InputOutput099 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi JCGriff,

Finally got a chance to do the long test as asked, and both the primary & secondary drives passed. I can't find the log of the test to post but I wondered what should I do next? 

I am also still wondering how to correct the issue in the system diagnostics report that I attached with this post earlier, regarding the drivers which won't 'stick' when installed. If I go under the properties tab for updating my video driver, it shows the same date despite doing an install. Any thoughts?


----------



## InputOutput099 (Jan 1, 2014)

Still in need of help.. I recently browsed MS support and stumbled upon *this hotfix *and wondered if it would help my situation even if the Stop code is not exact...? I didn't want to try it if there was a better way.


----------

